# ICE TEA AND STOMACH CRAMPS



## HEYLUV93 (Jun 6, 2012)

HI, I WANTED TO ASK IF ANYONE ELSE EXPIERENCES BAD STOMACH CRAMPS AND LOOSE STOOL AFTER DRINKING ICE TEA? I HOPE IT ISNT THE TEA,







I LOVE THAT STUFF , HELP


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

not you too....i drink lots of tea and iced tea is good but the extra sugar and the fact it is cold makes it hard to handle ....if i stick to just one iced tea i am okay and the other suggestion is try arnold palmer half tea and half lemonade.


----------



## scouter99 (May 25, 2012)

Be careful with the Arnold Palmer! I had one yesterday and had a rough 4-5 hours afterward!! Make sure you know EXACTLY how that lemonade is made!


----------

